# De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?



## Gast20170724 (23. Juli 2016)

*De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Guten Abend

Nach dem, Stand jetzt, Amoklauf in München, äußerte De Maizière den Wunsch über eine stärkere Killerspieldebatte (u.a. zu sehen in der Tagesschau). Man habe angeblich "gewaltverherrlichende" Spiele auf der Festplatte des Täters gefunden. Heißt das etwa, dass wir diese, über Jahre geführte Diskussion, noch einmal erleben müssen? Wird am nächsten Montag bei "Hart aber fair" ein "Experte" sitzen und wieder World of Warcraft mit Battlefield verwechseln? Ich habe gedacht, dass wir diese Debatte hinter uns haben und jetzt gräbt dieser Mann sie wieder aus.

Was ist da los?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Das Thema wurde ergibigst diskutiert und ist längst ad acta gelegt.

Es gibt dazu eine eindeutige widerlegende wissenschaftliche Studie. 
Die verlinkte ich hier schon häufiger, mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen:
Vier von funf Killerspiele-Spielern zu fett fur Amoklauf


----------



## Junkrat (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Davon ist auszugehen, das diese Thematik wieder Hochgekocht wird, ohne Worte.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Wichtiger wäre festzustellen, woher er überhaupt die verdammte Schusswaffe herhatte.^^


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt dazu eine eindeutige widerlegende wissenschaftliche Studie.
> Die verlinkte ich hier schon häufiger, mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen:
> Vier von funf Killerspiele-Spielern zu fett fur Amoklauf


Jaja, der Postillon. Seit jeher die Topquelle für ehrliche und seriöse Nachrichten


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wichtiger wäre festzustellen, woher er überhaupt die verdammte Schusswaffe herhatte.^^


Und wie man an eine Militärpistole mit 350 Schuß Munition gelangt als Minderjähriger.

Das "^^" ist wohl deplatziert.


----------



## labernet (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

ich las(s) das mal hier:

stigma-videospiele.de


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Jeder 18 Jährige hat gewaltverherrlichende Spiele auf der Festplatte.


----------



## der_yappi (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: De MaiziÃ¨re wÃ¼nscht sich stÃ¤rkere Debatte Ã¼ber Killerspiele. FÃ¤ngt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Die Süddeutsche Zeitung hat das Thema von _Thomas der Misere_ auch aufgegriffen:
Amoklauf: De Maiziere und die Killerspiel-Debatte - Digital - Suddeutsche.de

Mal ein Auszug daraus


			
				http://www.sueddeutsche.de schrieb:
			
		

> _Medieninformatiker Maic Masuch forscht an der Uni Duisburg-Essen zur  Wirkung von Computerspielen. Zu de Maizières Behauptung sagt er: "Kein  vernünftiger Wissenschaftler kann das mit einer solchen Sicherheit  behaupten. Und wenn das kein Wissenschaftler kann, dann kann das auch  kein Minister." Auch wenn de Maizière in einem Nebensatz vage sagt,  "viele Studien" zeigten, wie gefährlich die Spiele seien, fehlt seiner  These eine klare empirische Grundlage. Die Lage ist viel zu komplex für  einen platten politischen Slogan._


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

"Gewaltverherrlichende Spiele" sind ja ein Großteil der Computerspiele nicht. Die Spiele, die wirklich gewaltverherrlichend sind bzw. als solche eingestuft werden, landen in der Regel auf irgendwelchen Listen und werden indiziert/beschlagnahmt und sind damit so nicht frei im Handel erhältlich. Spiele, die irgendwie als "gewaltverherrlichend" eingestuft wurden, fallen mir ehrlichgesagt nur _Condemned_, _Postal_, _Manhunt_ und noch die unzensierte Originalfassung von CoD: MW2 ein, wobei ich mir bei der jeweiligen Unterteilung/Einstufung nicht ganz sicher bin.

Wieder also ein Beispiel, in dem ein deutscher Politiker keine Ahnung von der Gesetzeslage im eigenen Land hat.
Genauso wie Wolfgang Bosbach, der bis heute ein Gesetz zur Regelung von gewalthaltigen Computerspielen fordert und Eltern darauf hinweisen soll, etwas, das es im Prinzip seit Bestehen der USK gibt.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und wie man an eine Militärpistole mit 350 Schuß Munition gelangt als Minderjähriger.
> 
> Das "^^" ist wohl deplatziert.


Was ist denn eine Militärpistole? Die sind zumeist die gleichen Modelle, haben eine andere Bezeichnung und vielleicht ein Railsystem.


----------



## Gast20170724 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Hoffentlich bleibt es bei diesem einen platten Satz von dem Herrn. Ich möchte keine "Hart aber Fair Frontal 21 Panorama in der Christian Pfeiffer Edition reloaded" sehen.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

de Maizière nehme ich schon nicht mehr ernst, seit Merkel ihn zum Innenminister degradiert hat. Dem Typ merkt man mit jeder Phase an, wie sehr er dieses Amt hasst.


----------



## Junkrat (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bleibt es bei diesem einen platten Satz von dem Herrn. Ich möchte keine "Hart aber Fair Frontal 21 Panorama in der Christian Pfeiffer Edition reloaded" sehen.



Leider wird das mit garantierter Sicherheit wieder kommen, wirklich wichtige Dinge oder Hintergründe werden dort nicht Kommuniziert.

Da werden dann Computerspiele als Schuldiges Medium ausgemacht und querbeet durch den Kakao gezogen, von Leuten, die null Ahnung haben, aber Hauptsache sie geben ihren Käse von sich und ARD / ZDF freut sich über Einschaltqouten.

Ohne Worte.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Ist genauso Dump wie bei der Drogenpolitik,wo sich der Kiffer sein Canabis mit der Nadel Spritz.
Und die Omis und Opis glauben das.
Man diffrentziert nicht und wenn Achsel Springer zb. was schreibt ist das Gesetz.
Aber zum Glück wird die Spielergemeinde in der Bevölkerung immer grösser und weiß es besser.


----------



## Junkrat (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Ich Erinnere in diesem Zusammenhang an eine Pressekonferenz damals im Jahre 2013 mit den Snowden Leaks.

Meine es wäre auf Phönix gewesen, dort war dann ein Pressesprecher der CDU glaube ich, der die "NSA" mit der Nasa verwechselte - und in einem kurzen Moment (LIVE) mit einer Hand vor das Tischmicro hielt, (Es konnte trotzdem alles mitgehört werden.) und seine Berater an seiner Seite fragte: "Die Nasa sind doch die für die Raumfahrt ? Was haben die mit Weltweiter Abhörpraxis am Hut ?

Als alle anwesenden Journalisten das alles mithörten, war das Kopf Schütteln und Gelächter groß.

Was will man dazu noch sagen ?


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Ist halt wieder ein Versuch einer extrem einfachen Erklärung für ein komplexes Problem. 

Niemand sagt "Der Täter war Schüler, vielleicht liegt es ja an der Schule", nein, Killerspiele, Verrohung und was ich da alles gehört habe. 
Einfache Antworten, leider ist die Welt nicht derart eindimensional und in der Hinsicht ist diese Behauptung ja auch schlicht und ergreifend falsch. 

Gott im Himmel, hat selbst noch nie so ein Spiel gespielt und ist wahrscheinlich gegen diesen "neumodischen Elektronikkram", die Kinder sollen lieber was "gescheites" machen, so wie er damals. Und ja, aus ihm ist ja was geworden. Parteisoldat ohne Kompetenz, ich verneige mich. 
Und ich könnte kotzen weil man ohnehin weiß, wie sich solche Politiker an die Macht "schleimen", lange genug die richtigen Rückseiten (das andere Wort wird hier zensiert) küssen, und irgendwann hoffen und mit Glück ist man "wichtiger" Politiker. Dann ist man ein paar Jahre dabei, drischt Phrasen und dann gehts ab in einen Aufsichtsrat und casht dort richtig ab.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Solange die Bundesregierung selber mit Waffen handelt, bzw den Rüstungsmarkt unterstützt, sollten sie dahingehend die Klappe halten und nicht woanders immer Sündenböcke suchen. Alles andere ist Heuchlerisch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Beeindruckend sind durchaus die Fakten. Z.B. haben 100% der Brückenklotzschmeißer 
das gewaltverherrlichende Tetris irgendwann mal gespielt. Das sagt doch alles!

(Achtung, dieser Beitrag kann Ironie enthalten)


----------



## thoast3 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Moment mal... Der Amokläufer war doch Fußgänger!
Das heißt also, dass alle Fußgänger potentielle Amokläufer sind!
Es sollte verboten werden, zu Fuß zu gehen!

[/Ironie off]


----------



## MOD6699 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Bücher! Es sind die Bücher...


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Die sollten sich lieber mal um das Mobben in Schulen oder Sozialen Netzwerken kümmern.


----------



## Gast20170724 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Hab gerade eine gute Kolumne von Michael Graf auf gamestar.de zu diesem Thema gelesen:
Amoklauf in Munchen - Die Ruckkehr der >>Killerspiele<<? - GameStar


----------



## MOD6699 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Also zuviel sollte man nun auch wieder nicht verlangen! Das schadet dem aktionismus


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Solange die Bundesregierung selber mit Waffen handelt, ... und nicht woanders immer Sündenböcke suchen.


Stimmt.
Ich bin für ein generelles Verbot aller Waffen.

Aber da gibt es dann wieder so viele neue Arbeitslose bei Heckler und Koch, Rheinmetall, Krauss-Maffei,  MTU, ... .
So wie bei der Mindestlohnlüge.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Ich bin für ein generelles Verbot aller Waffen.
> 
> Aber da gibt es dann wieder so viele neue Arbeitslose bei Heckler und Koch, Rheinmetall, Krauss-Maffei,  MTU, ... .
> So wie bei der Mindestlohnlüge.


Meinst du Schusswaffen?


----------



## Defenz0r (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Eine Faust ist auch eine Waffe. Denk mal drueber nach


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Eine Faust ist auch eine Waffe. Denk mal drueber nach



Einfach jedem Menschen Die Hände amputieren, schon kann man Fäuste nicht mehr als Waffe missbrauchen.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Einfach jedem Menschen Die Hände amputieren, schon kann man Fäuste nicht mehr als Waffe missbrauchen.


Einen Haken an den Rest, und schon kann ich die Meere unsicher machen!


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Meinst du Schusswaffen?


Ja.
Genau die braucht niemand.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Mal angenommen, Schießsport sei kein Bedürfnis.

Was mit Behörden? Jäger?

Übrigens ist gerade in Reutlingen jemand mit einer Machete auf Leute losgegangen: Reutlingen: Mann greift Menschen mit Machete an - Panorama - Suddeutsche.de

So viel dazu.


----------



## Defenz0r (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Dann muss jedes Tier in riesigen Hallen automatisiert geschlachtet werden.
Da man dann nicht mehr jagen kann, gibt es auch keine Tiere mehr in freier Wildnis sondern nurnoch durch Zuchtstationen.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Waffen wird man wohl nie ganz abschaffen können das ist klar. 
Aber Tatsache ist doch auch, dass die meisten Amokläufe, zumindest in westlichen Ländern, mit Schusswaffen begangen werden.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Waffen wird man wohl nie ganz abschaffen können das ist klar.
> Aber Tatsache ist doch auch, dass die meisten Amokläufe, zumindest in westlichen Ländern, mit Schusswaffen begangen werden.


Wenn es keine Schusswaffen gäbe, würden es die Amokläuer dann bleiben lassen, oder was?


----------



## RyzA (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Nein, aber sie hätten es schwerer viele Menschen zu töten. 
Ok, dann kann immer noch einer mitn Auto oder LKW in eine Menschenmenge fahren... das ist klar.
Oder Bomben hochgehen lassen.
Amokläufe verhindern kann man dadurch wohl nicht. Aber vielleicht minimieren.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn es keine Schusswaffen gäbe, würden es die Amokläuer dann bleiben lassen, oder was?



Mit einer Kartoffelkanone hast du keine große Wirkung.


----------



## Defenz0r (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Oder mit Gasen oder Giften.
Wenn du stark genug stinkst, schaffst du es vielleicht, das die Menschen in deiner Naehe sich selbst umbringen, ersticken oder fluechten


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Nein, aber sie hätten es schwerer viele Menschen zu töten.
> Ok, dann kann immer noch einer mitn Auto oder LKW in eine Menschenmenge fahren... das ist klar.
> Oder Bomben hochgehen lassen.
> Amokläufe verhindern kann man dadurch wohl nicht. Aber vielleicht minimieren.



Glaub ich nicht, selbst wen man alle Schusswaffen entfernen würde, soviele Menschen wie inzwischen mit Stöpseln im Ohr und starren Blick aufs Smartphone rumlaufen bekommen die doch erst in einer dicht belaufenen Straße mit das jemand mit einem Messer amok läuft, oder einen Terrorakt vollzieht wen sie das Messer selbst zwischen den Rippen haben.


----------



## rolloff (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Alle Jahre wieder...


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn es keine Schusswaffen gäbe, würden es die Amokläuer dann bleiben lassen, oder was?


Wenn die Waffe des Gegners im Gesicht landet und genau so stark oder stärker ist, kommt der Amokläufer vielleicht drei Personen weit.
Dann liegt er auf dem Gehweg und vier Leute über ihm.

Bis 10 zählt da niemand und weiter schon gar nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn die Waffe des Gegners im Gesicht landet und genau so stark oder stärker ist, kommt der Amokläufer vielleicht drei Personen weit.
> Dann liegt er auf dem Gehweg und vier Leute über ihm.
> 
> Bis 10 zählt da niemand und weiter schon gar nicht.


Dann holt er sich eben eine Waffe aus dem Ausland, baut sich eine Nagelbombe oder was auch immer. 

Stell dir vor der hätte im McDonald's eine Bombe hochgejagt, mitten in der Warteschlange an der Kasse. Das hätte weit mehr Opfer gefordert.


----------



## T-Drive (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*



> *De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele.*



Wieder mal ein glänzender Beweis der Kompetenz unserer Politiker, speziell des Innenkanisters. Meine Fresse ...


----------



## Gast20170724 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Oh nein. Christian Pfeiffer ist bei "Hart aber Fair" heute abend eingeladen.

Amok in Zeiten des Terrors – wie verandert die Angst das Land? - Sendungen - Hart aber Fair - Das Erste

Der wird bestimmt wieder gegen Shooter hetzen, da sie beim Amokläufer gefunden wurden.


----------



## cryon1c (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Spinnen die wieder rum? Naja wundert mich nicht. WIr brauchen endlich mal jüngere Politiker am Ruder, die nicht vor allen diesen "Neuheiten" wie Shooter, Internet, Social Networks usw aufgewachsen sind.
Ich kann denen ja net mal die Schuld dafür geben - die kennen das nicht wirklich (müssten sie, tun sie aber nicht), haben keine Erfahrungen damit und reiten trotzdem drauf rum....


----------



## Gast20170724 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Hab mir die Sendung angeguckt. Sie haben zum Glück auf dem Thema nicht allzu sehr herumgeritten. Plasberg ist aber nicht in der Lage "Counter-Strike: Source" auszusprechen, er war kurz davor, die Mottenkiste komplett wieder auszugraben, hat es dann aber nicht getan, das Wort "Ballerspiel" ist gefallen. Christian Pfeiffer hat diesmal World of Warcraft nicht mit Battlefield verwechselt.


----------



## wtfNow (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

De Maizière hat in seinem Amt versagt und schiebt es auf die "Ballerspiele".
Den Verbrecher kann man nicht ernst nehmen, der hat übrigens auch nicht so eine saubere Vergangenheit.


----------



## aloha84 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

....ich wüsste nicht, wo das Innenministerium oder De Maiziere "versagt" hätten.
Ich mag ihn nicht besonders, Spielen die Schuld für eine Geisteskrankheit in die Schuhe zu schieben halte ich ebenfalls für dämlich.......als Minister des Inneren scheint er aber nicht alles falsch zu machen.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*



aloha84 schrieb:


> als Minister des Inneren scheint er aber nicht alles falsch zu machen.



Er macht nicht alles falsch, nein, aber er hat in der Vergangenheit schon häufiger durch ehnlich blödsinnige Aussagen geglänzt wie aktuell bzgl. der Killerspiele.
Man könnte ihm bzgl. dummer Sprüche schon fast ein Talent atestieren, so oft passiert ihm das.


----------



## poiu (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Anstatt wieder populistischen Unsinn, denn man Problemlos mit denn Aussagen von der AfD auf eine Stufe setzen kann, sollte der Minister vielleicht mal über ein funktionierendes Warnsystem für die Bevölkerung Sprechen. 

Die Katwarn App ist doch Bullshit, ... egal ob Amoklauf, Chemieunfall oder Flut.. wird man nur gewarnt wenn man diesen Bundestrojaner installiert und wenn man kein Smartphone hat?

In anderen Ländern kriegen die es auch hin lokale Warnungen per SMS aus zuschicken, nur nicht in der Industrie Nation Deutschland


----------



## rabe08 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Zum Thema Waffen: Volkhoven/1964, der Täter hat einen selbstgebauten Flammenwerfer und eine gebastelte Lanze benutzt. Niemand braucht fertige Waffen.


----------



## hazelol (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

die politiker sollten lieber mal ihre arbeit machen bevor sie sich mit nebenschauplätzen beschäftigen.
der sprengmeister von ansbach hatte keine aufenthaltsgenehmigung sein asylantrag wurde abgelehnt.
warum wurde er nicht schon längst abgeschoben. wird jetzt sicher nicht so an die große glocke gehängt weil glücklicherweise keiner getötet wurde bis jetzt, sondern nur schwer verletzt. 

aber ja sicher sind killerspiele unser größtes problem. jemand der töten will, tötet da brauch er nicht vorher shooter gespielt haben. er hasste menschen, warum? mobbing ausgrenzung? vll sollte man mal lieber die schuld beim lehrpersonal suchen die scheinbar unfähig waren, anstatt bei pixeln.

ich behaupte jetzt c. ronaldo ist nur mehrfacher weltfußballer geworden, weil er heimlich in seiner freizeit fifa zockt.


----------



## Gadteman (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Eine Informationstechnik an sich gibt es doch schon, ohne jegliche App. Problem dürfte nur sein, wie gesichert die Informationen sind die gesendet würden und das man nicht andauernd zugepflastert wird mit "irgendwelchen" Meldungen.
Das Zauberwort wäre Cell Broadcasting in diesem Falle sinnvoll zu nutzen, würde auch auf "Nicht-Smartphones" funktionieren.

Ein Schuldiger wird immer gesucht werden, Killerspiele kämen jetzt wieder gelegen, trotz der Tragik.
Im Moment stünden fast alle Medien in der Kritik, weil er über Internet die Waffe besorgt haben soll, weil er Bücher und  Informationen über vergangene Amokläufe konsumiert hat....
 Aber im Moment ist es auch leider wieder die Presse, die gern auf die Killerspiel Kerbe haut.


----------



## labernet (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

eines hab ich aus dem beitrag "hart aber fair" mitgenommen:

der polizeisprecher versteht einiges, was der moderater leider nicht versteht.


----------



## wtfNow (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Neun Tote in Munchen: 16-Jahriger traf sich mit Amoklaufer am Tatort - DIE WELT
_
Der Amokläufer tötete nach Angaben der Polizei mehrere Opfer mit  Kopfschüssen und orientierte sich dabei vermutlich an Killerspielen.  "Mein Eindruck war, der hat sich wie in einem Computerspiel bewegt",  sagte Utz._


----------



## Two-Face (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Ähm, dass Zielen auf den Kopf die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines tödlichen Treffers drastisch erhöht, ist nicht erst seit Computerspielen bekannt.

Also was soll die Aussage?


----------



## Hummel_1980 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Unglaublich, was da gerade passiert. Ich befürchte, man versucht politische Inkompetenz mit planlosem Aktionismus zu überspielen. Die Presse scheint sich mal wieder auf den Sündenbock "Killerspiele" (ich hasse dieses Wort) einzuschießen, anstatt sich mit den wahren Ursachen zu beschäftigen.


----------



## hazelol (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*



wtfNow schrieb:


> Neun Tote in Munchen: 16-Jahriger traf sich mit Amoklaufer am Tatort - DIE WELT
> _
> Der Amokläufer tötete nach Angaben der Polizei mehrere Opfer mit  Kopfschüssen und orientierte sich dabei vermutlich an Killerspielen.  "Mein Eindruck war, der hat sich wie in einem Computerspiel bewegt",  sagte Utz._



ist war scheinlich mit bunnyhop durch das OEZ gerusht damit er schneller ist. selten sowas dummes gelesen. wir können froh sein das er keinen aimbot hatte würde noch fehlen (laut angaben eines mitspielers von ihm hat er ja auch gecheatet ingame)


----------



## XiruFTW (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

In other news: "Ist kochendes Wasser wirklich heiß? || Ist unsere Erde rund oder Flach? || Sollen wir die Hexenverbrennungen wieder einführen?"

Das alles und noch viel mehr in unserem News Spezial zum Thema "Können wir absurde fragen in einen noch absurderen Zusammenhang bringen?"


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Wie bewegt man sich denn bitte in einem Computerspiel ? Wie stellt sich der Herr das vor ?


----------



## Gast20170724 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wie bewegt man sich denn bitte in einem Computerspiel ? Wie stellt sich der Herr das vor ?


Mit kontextsensitiver Deckung und "um die Ecke lehnen" und Munition wird mit drüberlaufen automatisch eingesammelt und bei jeder Tötung kommt ein Sound mit "Master Sergeant Shooter Person".

Also ungefähr so stell ich mir das vor.....


----------



## hazelol (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

weiß man eigentlich wie er die munition mitgeführt hat? 
hatte er zusätzliche magazine oder hat er das eine immer neu befüllt. zweiteres würde ebenfalls nicht für killerspiele sprechen.


----------



## Captn (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Mit kontextsensitiver Deckung und "um die Ecke lehnen" und Munition wird mit drüberlaufen automatisch eingesammelt und bei jeder Tötung kommt ein Sound mit "Master Sergeant Shooter Person".
> 
> Also ungefähr so stell ich mir das vor.....


Nee, der hatte sicher die Quake-Sound-Bibliothek installiert. 
Damit er nicht so leicht selbst getroffen wird, hat er im Wechsel immer A und D gedrückt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Sicherlich hatte er auch noch sämtliche CS: GO Hacks installiert und wusste daher auch wie man um eine Wand guckt....


----------



## Captn (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Sicherlich hatte er auch noch sämtliche CS: GO Hacks installiert und wusste daher auch wie man um eine Wand guckt....


Es gibt ja tatsächlich Geräte, die man an die Wand pappt. Die erzeugen dann ein Wärmebild vom Raum dahinter und schon weiß man was los ist. Nur sind die Teile erstens mehrere Kilo schwer und zweitens nicht auf dem freien Markt erhältlich. Selbst im sagenumwobenen Darknet dürfte man sich damit schwer tun.


----------



## altazoggy (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Ab wann tritt so ein Innenminster mal zurück?


----------



## Two-Face (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*



altazoggy schrieb:


> Ab wann tritt so ein Innenminster mal zurück?


Der Witz ist ja, De Maizière wollte dieses Amt nie, er wurde lediglich von Merkel dorthin degradiert, damit er ihr als möglicher Kanzlerkandidat nicht gefährlich werden kann.


----------



## cryon1c (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Witz ist ja, De Maizière wollte dieses Amt nie, er wurde lediglich von Merkel dorthin degradiert, damit er ihr als möglicher Kanzlerkandidat nicht gefährlich werden kann.



Uns ist das doch egal, der hat genug rumgespielt, kann den Sandkasten jetzt auch mal jüngeren Politikern überlassen. Und die Merkel kann der gleich mitnehmen und so einige andere, wir brauchen frisches Blut da oben statt Gammelfleisch...
Sonst werden wir die nicht los so lange sie noch fit genug sind um sich wählen zu lassen usw.


----------



## labernet (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

also ich hab mir jetzt endlich doch den ganzen beitrag da anschauen können und muss sagen, dass der Plasberg gar nicht geht. Geht jedesmal ins Wort wenn was wichtiges und Richtiges gesagt wird und zudem wird noch eine Frau per Kamera instrumentalisiert, dass mir das große Kotzen kommt.

Im Vergleich zu früheren Debatten um gewalthaltige Spiele und Amokläufe ein kleiner Fortschritt, vorallem bei dem doch so geschätzen Dr. Pfeiffer. Dennoch wird zuviel Stimmung gemacht und wichtige/richtige Dinge einfach "zensiert".


----------



## Gast20170724 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Sicherlich hatte er auch noch sämtliche CS: GO Hacks installiert und wusste daher auch wie man um eine Wand guckt....


Wieso Hacks? Er könnte auch eine STERNENKARTE aus Star Wars Battlefront (2015) verwendet haben.


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Oh gibt ja sogar einen Thread um die Debatte. Dann passt diese weltbewegende Nachricht ja hier viel besser hier. Leider ist sie kein Scherz.

Nach Amoklauf: Flohmarkt-Razzien gegen Killerspiele


----------



## Hummel_1980 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Ich sehe da jetzt keinen wirklichen Anhaltspunkt, dass diese News wahr ist. Beim Hamburger Abendblatt, das als Quelle genannt wird, finde ich dazu keinen Artikel.


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Pinneberg setzt auf Flohmarkt-Razzien gegen Killerspiele - Pinneberg - Hamburger Abendblatt

Hast wohl übersehen.


----------



## Captn (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Pinneberg setzt auf Flohmarkt-Razzien gegen Killerspiele - Pinneberg - Hamburger Abendblatt
> 
> Hast wohl übersehen.


Das könnte man dann wohl als Arbeitsbeschaffungsmaßnahme bezeichnen .


----------



## Hummel_1980 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Pinneberg setzt auf Flohmarkt-Razzien gegen Killerspiele - Pinneberg - Hamburger Abendblatt
> 
> Hast wohl übersehen.



Tatsächlich  Danke für den Link. Schade, dass der Artikel nicht ohne Account vollständig lesbar ist.
Trotzdem ist das wohl eher eine Aktion, die aus Verzweiflung entstanden ist... Symptombekämpfung ohne große Wirkung


----------



## QUAD4 (1. August 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*



> De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele



"De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Ablenkung von der Realität auf Killerspiele"  

so müsste das ganze lauten


----------



## -Gizmo (1. August 2016)

*AW: De Maizière wünscht sich stärkere Debatte über Killerspiele. Fängt diese Debatte wieder von vorne an?*

Hier stand nichts


----------

